# Xorg-server 1.19.1 modesetting driver issue

## boristheanimal

So I've been running into problem with the modesetting driver after upgrading Xorg-server.

I'm posting from phone, don't have a spare pc at the moment to post the logs. 

Basically I've removed xf86-video-intel driver, added glamor use flag globally and had to remove evdev during the upgrade as it was conflicting. 

Do I need to enable a setting in the kernel to use modesetting driver? 

I use i3 wm, when I startx with modesetting the wm freezes but I can see other things going on like the wireless  network automatically connect message pops up, etc. 

I will post more logs later but from this initial response can you guys please give me suggestions on what to do or how to even revert back to the old state? 

Thanks

----------

## fhede

Hello Boris.

I had to try this on my arch linux laptop and i got it working( see if this could help you)

remove f86-video-intel  and install x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau. ( i switch from nvidia) 

And create an xorg.conf with this.(my config)

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel Graphics"

    Driver      "modesetting"

    Option      "AccelMethod"    "glamor"

    Option      "DRI"            "3"

    Option      "Backlight"      "intel_backlight"

EndSection

And i also put nouveau in mkinitcpio.conf for early kms start.

output after reboot

glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: Intel Open Source Technology Center

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Haswell Mobile 

OpenGL core profile version string: 4.5 (Core Profile) Mesa 17.0.0

OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.50

OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)

OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profile

OpenGL core profile extensions:

OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 17.0.0

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30

OpenGL context flags: (none)

OpenGL extensions:

OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 3.1 Mesa 17.0.0

OpenGL ES profile shading language version string: OpenGL ES GLSL ES 3.10

OpenGL ES profile extensions:

->>xrandr --listproviders

Providers: number : 2

Provider 0: id: 0x75 cap: 0xf, Source Output, Sink Output, Source Offload, Sink Offload crtcs: 3 outputs: 3 associated providers: 0 name:modesetting

Provider 1: id: 0x3f cap: 0x5, Source Output, Source Offload crtcs: 0 outputs: 0 associated providers: 0 name:modesetting

Positive effect = now i actually can see my dirsname  in chromium bookmarkbar in correct fontsize  :Wink: 

edit:

I think you also need this

zgrep -i switcheroo /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y

fhede

----------

## boristheanimal

Hi sorry, kind of silly that I didn't post any logs and expecting suggestions. 

Anyway from what I can see, the wm works fine so does everything else. 

But, the keyboard and mouse doesn't work. Perhaps because I removed evdev keyword. 

I can see that xorg is working fine as i3 wm is running in the background but the keyboard and mouse seem to be not working. Even plugging in an external mouse or keyboard doesn't make any difference. Perhaps I removed some driver by mistake? 

Another thing to note is that xorg-server is not listed package.accept keywords or package.unmask file but when I go for a world update it automatically tries to upgrade xorg-server from 1.18 to 1.19. Is it because there is still a dependency remaining on the system that tries of upgrade xorg server? Please advise.

----------

## khayyam

boristheanimal ...

some packages in x11-drivers/xf86-input-* are not automatically re-merged (or necessarily bumped) on updates, this can lead to x11-drivers/xf86-input-* being built against a previous x11 (and so fail in the manner you describe). You might try 'emerge @x11-module-rebuild'.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## boristheanimal

@khayyam

Man you saved my life. That worked out and I'm back to where I was with xorg 1.18

I thought I would have to make a fresh gentoo install as I was sort of running out of patience, that helped a great deal. 

Another thing is that when trying to upgrade xorg to 1.19 it says one of the packages pulled in due to the keyword evdev is blocked package. How do I deal with that? Is there a way to unblock it and what would you recommend? 

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *boristheanimal wrote:*   

> Man you saved my life. That worked out and I'm back to where I was with xorg 1.18

 

boristheanimal ... pleased that worked out & you're welcome.

 *boristheanimal wrote:*   

> Another thing is that when trying to upgrade xorg to 1.19 it says one of the packages pulled in due to the keyword evdev is blocked package. How do I deal with that? Is there a way to unblock it and what would you recommend?

 

Are you mixing arch and ~arch? If you got =x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4 recently then this suggests you're using arch, but =x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.1 is currently ~arch (and so shouldn't be selected for update if you're using arch). So, if >=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.4 is selected (but blocked due to keyword) then you either need to set that keyword (globally or via package.accept_keywords) or start anchoring packages in package.accept_keywords, eg:

```
=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4

# or

x11-base/xorg-server amd64
```

I always recommend that if someone is not familiar with the above concepts (or portage in general) you should be using arch (stable).

best ... khay

----------

## Hu

 *boristheanimal wrote:*   

> Another thing is that when trying to upgrade xorg to 1.19 it says one of the packages pulled in due to the keyword evdev is blocked package. How do I deal with that? Is there a way to unblock it and what would you recommend?

 

I recommend you post the command you ran and all the output it produced.  :Wink:   We can give much better advice if we know exactly what error is reported to you.

----------

